# Pyr Bloodhound mix...



## Bat Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

I am going to go look at these tomorrow. 

PyreneesXBloodhound

The pyr is a working dog (goats) and it was an accidental breeding. I spoke with the lady over the phone today and she made sure to emphasize that these pups would need a firm hand as both breeds are pretty headstrong. I also like that she waited for 8 weeks. I see people trying to get rid of 4 week old dogs and have to bite my tongue.

A little background on us - We currently have poultry - geese, chickens, and turkeys. We have had goats and will again, along with pigs - in about a year. 

Until last year we had two "farm dogs". They were not LGD breeds. One was a pit ridge-back mix and one was a chow. They did guard the animals though, very well. The pit mix because we wanted him to and he wanted to please his people more than anything. The chow somewhat cared what we thought, but I think mostly it was that chasing a chicken was beneath her. The poultry were fascinated by her and loved to hang out wherever she was. 

We lost both of them last year, the pit in Feb and chow in November. I'm finally getting to thinking about a dog again and have been looking into LGD breeds. 

Our set up - we live in the woods. We have an acre fenced for the chickens and turkeys which has about 10 large trees in it. The geese are completely free range. The birds all go up at night into **** proof housing and we have not had any troubles. However, spring (and therefore kits) are here and this week the ***** have been getting bolder - one came down into the yard at 1 in the afternoon yesterday to eat out of the chicken feeder! 

So, I have been looking for a little over a month in a "thinking about it mode" and a little more seriously now. We do not have the money for a well screened breeder (or frankly I'd have another chow). We've had good luck with mixes before (and I know that can run out). 

We have a great (affordable) vet and we previously fed raw. If we do get one, I will have questions about starting a young pup on raw - we started with the other two after they were adults. Having had chows most of my life, I know about daily grooming and stubborn but loyal dogs. 

I am going to go see them and think about it from there, but since we have so many of you with LGD experience I am running by y'all as well.

So, bring me your question and/or opinions, please. :cowboy:


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

Interesting mix. The barking would be... unbelieveable...


----------



## KSALguy (Feb 14, 2006)

these two breeds are compleatly differint working types, you could very easily end up with a bi polar dog which would be difficult, i would not trust the dog with the stock un attended due to this fact untill the dog is FULLY mature, if at all, 

if the dog does not end up with the bipolar issues often found in mixes like this then it probably would be a great family and farm dog but not something i would trust as an LGD

as far as the RAW feeding its actually a little easyer to start a pup than an adult dog sometimes, start with ground hamburger and other soft meats to get them started and then once they know that food is now raw and meaty you can start adding new cuts and sources.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I don't think it would be an LGD candidate, but I bet it would be a very sweet, friendly dog. Both breeds are such friendly dogs, you can't miss in personality. I bet it sleeps a lot too. LOL
There is a great chance it would chase chickens though.


----------



## lexa (Mar 30, 2012)

Companion dog maybe, farm LGD no. Both breeds tend to wander. Actually, "breeder" has truth in advertising "My dismay will provide you with a dog that will guard your flock and hunt down the predators", it will follow predators and deer out of your property, leaving your animals without protection.


----------



## Bat Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

Thank you all for your input. Sorry to be so long getting back, it's been a crazy busy week. Too busy to even get over there so it became a moot point  

I should have mentioned that the eventual dog will be in the fence(s) unless we are home. When we are outside, everyone gets to run around.


----------



## dlskidmore (Apr 18, 2012)

Starting a puppy on raw is pretty easy, the younger the better. The nine month old had a little trouble at first, but just cutting up the pieces into smaller servings for a couple weeks got her into it. She just had a weak jaw to start out with. My pup that I started out at 12 weeks loved raw, although she'd nibble the meat off larger bones, so I had to find smaller boned pieces to make up that part of the diet. Even if she didn't eat the bone, serving her "boneless" portion on a bone she couldn't yet chew kept her busy and happy for awhile, and she had no teething issues. We'd just find the loose teeth in her rope toy on occasion.

I don't think mixed breeds are bipolar. They are often not like either parent, but that just means you need to work a little harder to get to know them instead of starting with a breed template. Even with a breed template, there can be a lot of variance in some breeds, or between working and show lines of the same breed.

If you can keep them fenced away from the chickens while unsupervised, and are not dependent on them working out as LGD, they could be great companion dogs with a potential as farm dogs. I wouldn't just leave them in with the chickens all the time like a well bred LGD pup that you're trying to bond to the flock.


----------



## CJBegins (Nov 20, 2009)

I have a redbone that is a great guardian to all my young animals. All of these animals are either in the yard or the barn. She wants to see every baby and love on it. She also watches me in everything I do outside and if she thinks I am gonna get hurt she will tell me about it. 
I also have a pyrenees/anatiolian cross and she really is an amazing guardian. She isn't too keen on the horses or the cows when they have young calves cause she makes a nice big white target....lol. Her range is pretty big for one dog, but the coyotes aren't real pushy. I haven't lost a chicken to a **** or possum or skunk since I got her. 
I all just depends on the dog. I also have bassett hounds that I have to keep in pens cause they aren't trust worthy on guarding anything but their food bowl. Obnoxious creatures.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Bloodhounds follow their nose. This is what they do. One of my clients is a bloodhound x Lab. The worst of both worlds. I wouldn't do it.

I started my border collie on raw at 12 weeks. Got him Christmas eve and I wanted him to settle in before changing his food, so he was on Innova puppy for a few days before I switched. Start with something way to big for the puppy, like a whole chicken back. This way, he learns to chew and chew and chew and break up those bones. There is a sticky at the top of the Dog Forum on raw feeding.


----------



## MonsterMalak (Apr 15, 2011)

Hate to be negative, but I predict trouble for a farm type situation around stock. 
Bloodhounds have a strong prey drive from what I understand.

If it were a Mastiff type cross, at least the Mastiff types came from the LGD types. 

The problem is the Prey Drive. But anything is possible with patience and luck. I have seen German Shepherds that were good LGDs. 

Would not be my choice of projects to take on, but wish you luck.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I don't think the breed mix would make a good LGD, but I bet they are very gentle and as cute as a button.


----------

